# Progress Report



## RoaminRog (Apr 27, 2017)

Those of you that attended the recent Whitwell Meet will be aware that we managed to breakdown as we pulled onto the field. A great start to what was otherwise a fabulous get-together.
I would like to extend my thanks and gratitude to all the members who were on hand with offers of help and advice, namely Paul (flyby) Mark (FULLTIMER) Rae (Streetsleeper) and of course our very own Phil (Admin). Forgive me if I have forgotten anyone.
Although we tried to limp home, we came to a very decisive stop about half a mile from the Renault Main Dealers, and after she had cooled down, we managed to crawl into their compound.
Compounded by the Easter Break, we waited anxiously for eight days to be told that we were looking at a bill of approx £4000.
We arranged for 'Mimi' to be recovered back to our house, while we started the mourning process!
Casually talking to a neighbour the other day, he said 'my son in law used to be a mechanic for Renault, but he's gone on his own now, I'll send him round to see you'.
After just one hour, he has discovered that there is no power getting to the computer which controls the solenoid control unit (which for us non technical types, is the bit that changes the gears).
He will be coming back today, to see if he can find a break in the wire - the clouds are lifting!
Worse case scenario appears to be a new computer if he cannot find any damage, which will reduce the bill to hundreds instead of thousands.
Hope and deep joy abound at the moment....... I might even finish the tiling in the kitchen!

Hope to see you all soon!
Rog.


----------



## The laird (Apr 27, 2017)

Fingers crossed and here's hoping roger.
Good luck mate


----------



## exwindsurfer (Apr 27, 2017)

Good luck with that fingers crossed for you mate .


----------



## carol (Apr 27, 2017)

Let's hope all's well that ends well and you're not bankrupted in the process! Good luck Mimi!


----------



## izwozral (Apr 27, 2017)

I can understand your sentiments entirely Rog, I get all anxious if I scratch any surface in/on the MH. I am very OCD when it it comes to 'Nelly.'

Good luck with the repair. Maybe we should all send positive vibes to Mimi.


----------



## campervanannie (Apr 27, 2017)

Good luck to you both, but a little complaint you promised me faithfully nearly 18 months ago that you would complete the tiling for Chris maybe mimi getting sick was a little poetic justice for you not carrying out your promise you naughty little Rog. XX


----------



## r4dent (Apr 27, 2017)

Some years ago I had an automatic car which one day refused to select overdrive.

Took it to main dealers and they said "Torque convertor  gone about 400 quid" I left it with them for a proper estimate and when I got home (10 min walk) my wife said they had called and could I call them back.  Called back to be told they had fixed it and I could collect it anytime. 

When I went back they said the fault was that a spade connector had worked loose.  They asked me to put a pound in the charity box.

Hope your problem is something similar.

Fingers crossed.


----------



## RoaminRog (Apr 27, 2017)

r4dent said:


> Some years ago I had an automatic car which one day refused to select overdrive.
> 
> Took it to main dealers and they said "Torque convertor  gone about 400 quid" I left it with them for a proper estimate and when I got home (10 min walk) my wife said they had called and could I call them back.  Called back to be told they had fixed it and I could collect it anytime.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the heart-warming post. I'm truly hoping for a similar miracle.
I have a lot of faith in this 'new' mechanic, he appears very 'above board' and honest and speaks in a language that I can understand. He is basically 'mobile' and is hoping to fix her on the drive, which means of course that I can see the work in progress. Fingers crossed all!


----------



## RoaminRog (Apr 27, 2017)

campervanannie said:


> Good luck to you both, but a little complaint you promised me faithfully nearly 18 months ago that you would complete the tiling for Chris maybe mimi getting sick was a little poetic justice for you not carrying out your promise you naughty little Rog. XX



Don't hit me again Annie! You know how temperamental us kitchen tilers are! Personally, I think she has learnt to live with it, and just uses it to complain about me, from time to time. 
If I finished the kitchen, she would have no reason to moan at me, and she wouldn't like that! :dance:


----------



## Mike Parkinson (Apr 27, 2017)

This is why 'Main dealers' are generally known as 'Main Stealers'.Hopefully he can sort it.


----------



## bmc (Apr 27, 2017)

Sounds like good news Roger.....fingers crossed for you.


----------



## RoaminRog (Apr 27, 2017)

bmc said:


> Sounds like good news Roger.....fingers crossed for you.



Thanks Bill, much appreciated.


----------



## jeanette (Apr 27, 2017)

Don't know you but fingers are crossed for you we have a young mobile fitter that comes to the house and he talks English!!! Good luck


----------



## Caz (Apr 27, 2017)

Crikey, didn't know about this. I do hope your mobile chappie can sort it out for you at reasonable cost.


----------



## GinaRon (Apr 27, 2017)

I have been following the thread and add my good luck wishes to Mimi getting sorted affordably. (not sure if that is a word)  :cheers::goodluck::wave:


----------



## FULL TIMER (Apr 27, 2017)

Lets hope it is something simple , mind you if no power getting to the computer on the gearbox could be why the  diagnostic machine couldn't find anything.


----------



## delicagirl (Apr 28, 2017)

RoaminRog said:


> Those of you that attended the recent Whitwell Meet will be aware that we managed to breakdown as we pulled onto the field. A great start to what was otherwise a fabulous get-together.
> I would like to extend my thanks and gratitude to all the members who were on hand with offers of help and advice, namely Paul (flyby) Mark (FULLTIMER) Rae (Streetsleeper) and of course our very own Phil (Admin). Forgive me if I have forgotten anyone.
> Although we tried to limp home, we came to a very decisive stop about half a mile from the Renault Main Dealers, and after she had cooled down, we managed to crawl into their compound.
> Compounded by the Easter Break, we waited anxiously for eight days to be told that we were looking at a bill of approx £4000.
> ...




Blimey Rog  - is such extreme behaviour Really necessary ??? :lol-049:     seriously   i do hope its a small quick cheap easy fix ...


----------



## RoaminRog (Apr 29, 2017)

delicagirl said:


> Blimey Rog  - is such extreme behaviour Really necessary ??? :lol-049:     seriously   i do hope its a small quick cheap easy fix ...



The van or the tiling in the kitchen Collette?


----------



## RoaminRog (Apr 29, 2017)

FULL TIMER said:


> Lets hope it is something simple , mind you if no power getting to the computer on the gearbox could be why the  diagnostic machine couldn't find anything.



Makes sense to me Mark. Fingers crossed!


----------



## izwozral (Apr 29, 2017)

delicagirl said:


> Blimey Rog  - is such extreme behaviour Really necessary ??? :lol-049:     seriously   i do hope its a small quick cheap easy fix ...



Behind that softly spoken gentlemanly facade lurks a demon grouter ready to cause mayhem in a bathroom near you.

LOCK UP YOUR CHILDREN, LOCK UP YOUR PETS, DEFEND YOUR WALL SURFACES AT ALL COST.


----------



## Pauljenny (Apr 29, 2017)

We have a Renault with semi-auto box, too, Rog.
We had similar problems,but intermittent.
Luckily it was still.under warranty.
They had to strip it right down ,hours of labour, and then found that the connectors to the servo motor on the hydraulic unit were arcing to the aluminium frame.. At the wire end of the spades.. This was getting progressively worse.
True to form, they didn't just repair/ insulate the connections.... The replaced the whole servo motor.
I still keep it in case the problem returns... To show them and save more diagnostic labour.
Good luck chum.


----------



## RoaminRog (Apr 29, 2017)

Pauljenny said:


> We have a Renault with semi-auto box, too, Rog.
> We had similar problems,but intermittent.
> Luckily it was still.under warranty.
> They had to strip it right down ,hours of labour, and then found that the connectors to the servo motor on the hydraulic unit were arcing to the aluminium frame.. At the wire end of the spades.. This was getting progressively worse.
> ...



Thanks for the heads up Paul, they are saying now that they are going to take the van on Wed to the mother of all diagnostic machines, which they are sure will be able to tell us not only which wire is broken, but also where it is broken.
It involves being towed to the next village, but at least we will have a starting point in finding out what's wrong.
I trust these guys much, much more than the main dealers. Fingers crossed for Wednesday!


----------



## RoaminRog (Apr 29, 2017)

GinaRon said:


> I have been following the thread and add my good luck wishes to Mimi getting sorted affordably. (not sure if that is a word)  :cheers::goodluck::wave:



Miss you guys!


----------



## GinaRon (Apr 29, 2017)

Yeah we miss you too -maybe later in the year.  Keeping fingers crossed for everything to be OK and more important affordable.  :wave:


----------



## runnach (Apr 30, 2017)

Crikey Rog reading all this is enough to send you daft. I hope you get sorted, and the damage repair is not too hard on the wallet. 

At least the fault is there, you would hope accurate diagnosis would be far quicker than what seems to have happened so far.

I know from my dim and distant motortrade days re Pauljennys remarks the lads hated intermittent faults because by its nature unless the fault is present nothing to detect.

Hopefully you get sorted soon, good luck 

Channa


----------



## RoaminRog (May 4, 2017)

Well..... sat here all day yesterday waiting..... and eventually received a text saying it was going to be picked up today (Thurs).
Sat here all morning..... to receive a text that the man who operates the diagnostic machine was in fact on holiday, and hadn't told anybody!
This is getting me down just slightly, and I am starting to wonder if I am being led up the garden path!
My mechanic, has just popped round and promised me faithfully that it will be going on Monday morning now...... we'll see.
Fingers crossed please... but don't hold your breath!


----------



## Robmac (May 4, 2017)

Everything crossed Roger.

Hope it's all sorted soon.


----------



## yorkslass (May 4, 2017)

Fingers crossed Roger.:wave:


----------



## The laird (May 4, 2017)

Hope it materialises rog with a happy ending


----------



## oldish hippy (May 4, 2017)

did cross my leg but kept falling over so that wasn't good idea all the best with it nothing crossed even fingers or I couldn't type


----------



## bmc (May 4, 2017)

Very frustrating Roger........Don't let in get you down, all you can do is think positive that the wait will be worthwhile.


----------



## 1 Cup (May 4, 2017)

*rog*

Go out and shake the thing .
Or:bow: you have the weekend to tile otherwise.


----------



## winks (May 10, 2017)

Any news Roger?

Cheers

H


----------



## RoaminRog (May 10, 2017)

Not really any news yet except they finally turned up at 7am this morning, to take our 'baby' to a specialised diagnostic centre. I'm hoping that they manage to pinpoint the problem, and will report back as soon as I hear anything.
Thanks for asking. R.


----------



## oppy (May 10, 2017)

RoaminRog said:


> Not really any news yet except they finally turned up at 7am this morning, to take our 'baby' to a specialised diagnostic centre. I'm hoping that they manage to pinpoint the problem, and will report back as soon as I hear anything.
> Thanks for asking. R.



I could have saved you a fortune-------------------------------------it's the nut on the steering wheel :cool1::cool1::cool1::cool1::cheers:

How's the tablet?


----------



## Pauljenny (May 10, 2017)

Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## RoaminRog (May 10, 2017)

oppy said:


> I could have saved you a fortune-------------------------------------it's the nut on the steering wheel :cool1::cool1::cool1::cool1::cheers:
> 
> How's the tablet?



Will write soon Peter.


----------



## phillybarbour (May 11, 2017)

Just seen this post Rog hope it does get sorted at a sensible cost, fingers crossed for you Phil.


----------



## RoaminRog (May 11, 2017)

Well.... I've been told that Mimi has been on the computer all day today and they did, in fact find and repair a broken wire.
However, it seems that one of the solenoids has seized up, preventing the actuator from selecting any gears.
They want to do more tests tomorrow morning, and they should be in a position by lunchtime to let me know what exactly what needs to be done.
There are four solenoids in the actuator, and refurbishment costs around £80 each, and it makes sense to me to have them all looked at, to make sure that all is well with the other three.
I think that crossing our fingers may be working so if we can all keep them crossed until tomorrow lunchtime, I hope to have something positive to report! Thanks for all your good wishes. R.


----------



## The laird (May 11, 2017)

RoaminRog said:


> Well.... I've been told that Mimi has been on the computer all day today and they did, in fact find and repair a broken wire.
> However, it seems that one of the solenoids has seized up, preventing the actuator from selecting any gears.
> They want to do more tests tomorrow morning, and they should be in a position by lunchtime to let me know what exactly what needs to be done.
> There are four solenoids in the actuator, and refurbishment costs around £80 each, and it makes sense to me to have them all looked at, to make sure that all is well with the other three.
> I think that crossing our fingers may be working so if we can all keep them crossed until tomorrow lunchtime, I hope to have something positive to report! Thanks for all your good wishes. R.



Great news so far rog,fingers and other stuff still crossed for you up here in jockland ,sounds promising
Regards Gordon


----------



## Caz (May 11, 2017)

Definitely sounds more promising than the original diagnosis. Fingers tightly crossed here.


----------



## bmc (May 11, 2017)

Sounds promising Rog........fingers tightly crossed for you.


----------



## RoaminRog (May 12, 2017)

Went to the garage today, to see what was happening, and had a good chat with them.
The most likely problem now appears to be the Control Module which basically tells the Actuator what to do and when to do it.
They will be running two more tests this afternoon, which will decide if they are on the right track and if they are, they will remove the Module, and have it sent away for testing. If a problem is found it will be repaired at the same time. The turnaround time for this is usually three to four days before it's returned for refitting.
Probably won't have anything to report for a week or so, maybe it would be good to uncross your fingers for a few days!
I'm so happy that Mimi is with proper mechanics, who are 'on the ball', rather than the profiteering Main Dealer!


----------



## The laird (May 12, 2017)

RoaminRog said:


> Went to the garage today, to see what was happening, and had a good chat with them.
> The most likely problem now appears to be the Control Module which basically tells the Actuator what to do and when to do it.
> They will be running two more tests this afternoon, which will decide if they are on the right track and if they are, they will remove the Module, and have it sent away for testing. If a problem is found it will be repaired at the same time. The turnaround time for this is usually three to four days before it's returned for refitting.
> Probably won't have anything to report for a week or so, maybe it would be good to uncross your fingers for a few days!
> I'm so happy that Mimi is with proper mechanics, who are 'on the ball', rather than the profiteering Main Dealer!



Still keeping all crossed for you up here rog,keep thy chin up lad!
Regards Gordon


----------



## RoaminRog (May 17, 2017)

Just got back from the garage, and I feel we have some good news to share.
None of the solenoids, in the actuator, are seized, and when under test she changed from 1st through to 6th and back down again to reverse, several times.
Further tests have shown that there is most likely a short, somewhere in the ECU, and it has been sent away to be tested/repaired. This MAY be due to water ingress, and when it comes back, I have asked them to water-proof it, before they refit it. It may be a week before we get it back, but on the whole, we are feeling pretty confident and happy about the way things are coming together. Fingers crossed Mimi will be home soon, in time for a good polish before Orkney!


----------



## The laird (May 17, 2017)

Great news rog,hope it keeps getting better ,eagerly awaiting closure on your trouble.
Hope happy days are here again for you!
Regards Gordon


----------



## Robmac (May 17, 2017)

Good stuff Rog!


----------



## Admin (May 17, 2017)

RoaminRog said:


> Just got back from the garage, and I feel we have some good news to share.
> None of the solenoids, in the actuator, are seized, and when under test she changed from 1st through to 6th and back down again to reverse, several times.
> Further tests have shown that there is most likely a short, somewhere in the ECU, and it has been sent away to be tested/repaired. This MAY be due to water ingress, and when it comes back, I have asked them to water-proof it, before they refit it. It may be a week before we get it back, but on the whole, we are feeling pretty confident and happy about the way things are coming together. Fingers crossed Mimi will be home soon, in time for a good polish before Orkney!



The gears were selecting OK when it was at Whitwell, has this fixed the problem with the clutch?


----------



## campervanannie (May 17, 2017)

RoaminRog said:


> Just got back from the garage, and I feel we have some good news to share.
> None of the solenoids, in the actuator, are seized, and when under test she changed from 1st through to 6th and back down again to reverse, several times.
> Further tests have shown that there is most likely a short, somewhere in the ECU, and it has been sent away to be tested/repaired. This MAY be due to water ingress, and when it comes back, I have asked them to water-proof it, before they refit it. It may be a week before we get it back, but on the whole, we are feeling pretty confident and happy about the way things are coming together. Fingers crossed Mimi will be home soon, in time for a good polish before Orkney!



That was Snoopys problem last year if you remember mine was water ingress but beyond repair £1400 to replace but what price do we put on the pleasure we get from our various modes of transport, fingers crossed for you.


----------



## RoaminRog (May 17, 2017)

Admin said:


> The gears were selecting OK when it was at Whitwell, has this fixed the problem with the clutch?



You are right Phil, some gears were selecting, (mainly 1st and 2nd) but were not responding to the gear lever when required.
Today, the gears changed quickly and smoothly and when required.
Let's see what happens, when the ECU comes back, touch wood.


----------



## Pauljenny (May 17, 2017)

RoaminRog said:


> You are right Phil, some gears were selecting, (mainly 1st and 2nd) but were not responding to the gear lever when required.
> Today, the gears changed quickly and smoothly and when required.
> Let's see what happens, when the ECU comes back, touch wood.



Our previous van was on a Master , too...06 plate.
At about 21000 miles we had similar problems with the auto dropping out of gear and failing to select gears
Luckily it was under warranty and Renault replaced the complete Mario Marinelli Hydraulic unit.
They reasoned that it was cheaper for them to do this ,rather than spend hours dismantling and testing each separate part. We had no further problems after that.

We only bought the Trafic based van after ensuring that it was a different engine, perhaps the hydraulic unit is still the same?
But our subsequent experience with the connections to the servo motor might have something in common. A very simple fault, causing so much trouble.
Bear this I'm mind if you have further problems .
Good luck.


----------



## Ed on Toast (May 17, 2017)

Seems you are on top of it now and hopefully we will see you Out n About soon, fingers crossed

:dance:


----------



## RoaminRog (May 17, 2017)

Admin said:


> The gears were selecting OK when it was at Whitwell, has this fixed the problem with the clutch?



It may be that we have to replace the clutch if it proves too badly damaged, but even if this proves to be the case, it won't cost anywhere near what Renault were quoting, to just replace the actuator.


----------



## Admin (May 17, 2017)

RoaminRog said:


> It may be that we have to replace the clutch if it proves too badly damaged, but even if this proves to be the case, it won't cost anywhere near what Renault were quoting, to just replace the actuator.



I hope it is an easy fault, and it costs you very little.


----------



## slider (May 18, 2017)

campervanannie said:


> Good luck to you both, but a little complaint you promised me faithfully nearly 18 months ago that you would complete the tiling for Chris maybe mimi getting sick was a little poetic justice for you not carrying out your promise you naughty little Rog. XX



My thoughts exactly Annie I was there also went he made that promise. How your van gets fixed Rog a nice bit of tiling will relax you while you are waiting. Routing for you Chris.


----------



## paulhelenwilko (May 18, 2017)

Fingers crossed !

Paul and Helen.


----------



## RoaminRog (May 18, 2017)

Ah yes, a nice bit of relaxing tiling....... Arrrrgggggghhhhhhhhh!


----------



## campervanannie (May 18, 2017)

RoaminRog said:


> Ah yes, a nice bit of relaxing tiling....... Arrrrgggggghhhhhhhhh!



You could have it finished while you wait for your van repaired.


----------



## RoaminRog (May 18, 2017)

campervanannie said:


> You could have it finished while you wait for your van repaired.



Am I being picked on here?

I love tiling reallyish, sort of. 
Oh I know.......the tile cutter is in the garage, and I can't find it. Guess I'll just have to find it tomorrow!


----------



## Robmac (May 18, 2017)

RoaminRog said:


> Am I being picked on here?
> 
> I love tiling reallyish, sort of.
> Oh I know.......the tile cutter is in the garage, and I can't find it. Guess I'll just have to find it tomorrow!



It's behind the red toolbox Roger.

No, don't thank me...


----------



## RoaminRog (May 18, 2017)

Robmac said:


> It's behind the red toolbox Roger.
> 
> No, don't thank me...



This is definitely a conspiracy!!!


----------



## ian1950 (May 24, 2017)

Hi Roger 
Just wondering what's the latest on your van is it back yet.
Regards Ian:wave:


----------



## RoaminRog (May 25, 2017)

ian1950 said:


> Hi Roger
> Just wondering what's the latest on your van is it back yet.
> Regards Ian:wave:



Hi Ian, at the moment, the actuator control module (ECU) is being tested by ecutesting.com.
Their turnaround time is normally two to three days so it could possibly be back by the end of the week.
Once it is back and refitted, we should have regained full communication between the engine and gearbox, and then should be able to read if all is otherwise ok.
The actuator itself has been tested, and worked absolutely fine, so with the possible exception of a new clutch, there is not much else that could be wrong. (Famous last words!)
I would be feeling a lot better about things if there were more than eleven working days left, before we leave for Orkney.
Thanks for asking Ian.


----------



## The laird (May 25, 2017)

RoaminRog said:


> Hi Ian, at the moment, the actuator control module (ECU) is being tested by ecutesting.com.
> Their turnaround time is normally two to three days so it could possibly be back by the end of the week.
> Once it is back and refitted, we should have regained full communication between the engine and gearbox, and then should be able to read if all is otherwise ok.
> The actuator itself has been tested, and worked absolutely fine, so with the possible exception of a new clutch, there is not much else that could be wrong. (Famous last words!)
> ...



Eagerly watching as me fingers are sare being crossed all this bl- -dy time for you mate


----------



## RoaminRog (May 25, 2017)

The laird said:


> Eagerly watching as me fingers are sare being crossed all this bl- -dy time for you mate



... but I really do appreciate it Gordon!! Hopefully won't be too much longer!


----------



## ian1950 (May 25, 2017)

RoaminRog said:


> ... but I really do appreciate it Gordon!! Hopefully won't be too much longer!



Everything crossed for you Roger.


----------



## carol (May 26, 2017)

Hopefully all will be ok for Orkney, Roger. If not, will you be getting a B and B? X


----------



## RoaminRog (May 26, 2017)

carol said:


> Hopefully all will be ok for Orkney, Roger. If not, will you be getting a B and B? X



Not planning to get B&B Carol, but if you squeeze up a bit............!


----------



## izwozral (May 26, 2017)

RoaminRog said:


> Not planning to get B&B Carol, but if you squeeze up a bit............!



Hey you, that means I will fall out of bed:mad2::mad2::mad2:


----------



## RoaminRog (May 26, 2017)

izwozral said:


> Hey you, that means I will fall out of bed:mad2::mad2::mad2:



Tee Hee


----------



## The laird (May 26, 2017)

This should be moved to members only I think?


----------



## carol (May 26, 2017)

The laird said:


> This should be moved to members only I think?



What are they like, Gordon?


----------



## The laird (May 26, 2017)

Well it's like this ,I can't really say you've got to be a member and be in it (their club) but they're all wacko ,that robmac,nz ,eh wait a min were you no in it 
I'm out!


----------



## r4dent (May 27, 2017)

The laird said:


> Well it's like this ,I can't really say you've got to be a member and be in it (their club) but they're all wacko ,that robmac,nz ,eh wait a min were you no in it
> I'm out!



 “I don’t want to belong to any club that would accept me as one of its members.”  ....  Groucho Marx


----------



## RoaminRog (Jun 8, 2017)

Well, at long last, I think I have some good news to tell you.
The garage had to order a CLIP diagnostic machine, with dedicated Renault software, and have finally discovered what needs to be done.
One fault code kept coming up time and time again, with the same Definition.
It seems that there is a fault with the clutch hydraulics, and on Monday they are going to drop the gearbox and fit a new slave cylinder and a new clutch plate.
There are two fluid reservoirs on the actuator, and the one that supplies the clutch mechanism was virtually empty, which proves that there is a leak somewhere, and the most probable suspect is the slave cylinder, which is inside the gearbox.
At the same time, I am having a new cam belt fitted and also an oil/filter change.
  We were hoping to leave for Orkney on Monday, and have a few days wilding around the island, before the Meet, but we doubt if we will get away now until the latter half of next week, we'll just have to see how things pan out.
  Never mind, the kitchen looks a lot better, now that the tiling is finished! Whoopee!
If anybody has any spare fingers on Monday, please cross them, and hope that everything goes smoothly!


----------



## StreetSleeper (Jun 8, 2017)

Excellent news Rog. Look forward to meeting up with you and Chrissy in the Orkneys.

Rae & Ann


----------



## oppy (Jun 8, 2017)

The laird said:


> This should be moved to members only I think?



Don't want it on my member :lol-049::lol-049::lol-049:


----------



## izwozral (Jun 8, 2017)

Good news Rog, I will keep everything crossed, although I did get eye strain last time.


----------



## Deleted member 58274 (Jun 8, 2017)

*Orkneys?*

I want a meet to inspect the tiling.. !!   Maja. (hope yer on the road soon :lol-053. Maja


----------



## RoaminRog (Jun 13, 2017)

Spent yesterday afternoon at the garage, watching the gearbox being dropped. It took quite a bit of time, moving things out of the way, to create access, but eventually she came out and it was clear to see that hydraulic fluid was all over the inside of the bell housing, and of course the clutch plate was contaminated as well.
 We sat there, having a cuppa, and the mechanic said 'Strange'. He had noticed that one of the bolts holding the actuator, was not tightened properly. He leant forward and removed the bolt with his bare hands, putting it back in he then checked the other two bolts, and they were all only finger tight! The first job had been decided, and the securing bolts were tightened using a little 'Locktite'. It made us wonder if this was not the first time that somebody had had problems in this area.
We had pre-ordered a new clutch plate, slave and master cylinders and moral was high. It would be a straightforward job to replace them, and replace the bell housing...... it was obvious that nothing could go wrong! 
We anticipated that Mimi would be home, safe and sound, by Wednesday, with a new MOT, and we could start the trek North to Orkney that same evening, until we realised that they had supplied the wrong master cylinder.
Try as we may, we could not find the correct one, and eventually one had to be ordered.......... from France!
Taking the delivery time into consideration, we may now be ready to travel by Friday or Saturday, and Mrs Roamin has put the noose back around her neck!
 We had already changed the ferry crossing and are now booked on Mon 19th at 13.15 and although it may be 'skin of the teeth', at the moment it is still do-able.
It seems obvious that many of you are not crossing your fingers tight enough, and this is why we are not getting any luck. Beware, we know who you are, and we know where to send the boys round!!!
We just can't wait to get rolling now, as StreetSleeper would say, I think we are getting cabin fever!


----------



## ian1950 (Jun 13, 2017)

Hi Roger 
At last progress the clutch and gearbox will be refitted and waiting ready for the master cylinder.
Everything crossed for you see you on Orkney :wave:


----------



## bmc (Jun 13, 2017)

Fingers still crossed for you Roger, Really hope to see you and Chris on the 1:15 crossing on Monday.:boat:


----------



## winks (Jun 13, 2017)

Very good news Roger.

I would say you've been fortunate with your choice of garage / mechanic, it always helps when you can understand what causes problems and are shown things as the work progresses. Can't be a long job to fit the master cylinder when it arrives or refit the existing one with new seals if need be.

So it's another set of digits intertwined here on sunny:lol-053: Walney and hope to see you both on that 13.15 on Monday.

Cheers

H


----------



## RoaminRog (Jun 13, 2017)

winks said:


> Very good news Roger.
> 
> I would say you've been fortunate with your choice of garage / mechanic, it always helps when you can understand what causes problems and are shown things as the work progresses. Can't be a long job to fit the master cylinder when it arrives or refit the existing one with new seals if need be.
> 
> ...



We considered fitting new seals but they don't do a repair kit for my master cylinder.
Sadly the master sits on top of the actuator, and is virtually impossible to get to when the gearbox is in place, so we will have to wait for a new one before we can carry on with the job, which is why I'm thinking that we will get to Thurso 'by the skin of our teeth'!


----------



## The laird (Jun 13, 2017)

RoaminRog said:


> We considered fitting new seals but they don't do a repair kit for my master cylinder.
> Sadly the master sits on top of the actuator, and is virtually impossible to get to when the gearbox is in place, so we will have to wait for a new one before we can carry on with the job, which is why I'm thinking that we will get to Thurso 'by the skin of our teeth'!



Hope all goes as planned roger and you get away all ok 
Regards Gordon


----------



## Admin (Jun 13, 2017)

Fingers crossed Roger.


----------



## andyjanet (Jun 13, 2017)

RoaminRog said:


> We considered fitting new seals but they don't do a repair kit for my master cylinder.
> Sadly the master sits on top of the actuator, and is virtually impossible to get to when the gearbox is in place, so we will have to wait for a new one before we can carry on with the job, which is why I'm thinking that we will get to Thurso 'by the skin of our teeth'!



where in france is the Master cylinder, do we have a member coming home who can collect and deliver, or would it be easier to take old one with you and collect yourself, Andy


----------



## RoaminRog (Jun 13, 2017)

Just got back from the garage, where I did my impression of a poor little lost soul, and they have had a rethink and decided that it CAN all go back together, by simply removing the reservoir there is virtually straight access to the master cylinder and therefore it can be worked on with everything in place.
 We have had a phone call that the m/c should be with us tomorrow, and so (at the moment) it appears to be all systems go!
The fingers are working y'all!


----------



## RoaminRog (Jun 13, 2017)

andyjanet said:


> where in france is the Master cylinder, do we have a member coming home who can collect and deliver, or would it be easier to take old one with you and collect yourself, Andy



We have had a phone call Andy, to say that all being well it should be with us tomorrow, (Wed).
At the moment, Orkney is still very do-able, I mean what could possibly go wrong!


----------



## stonedaddy (Jun 13, 2017)

Hell Roger, who would have thought you would still be having all this trouble. When you left Whitwell Station meet and the problems started. Well it looks like you are nearly there so all being well hope to see you on Orkney. Good luck.
.... Tom ....


----------



## paulhelenwilko (Jun 13, 2017)

Rog and Chris,

At last everything sounds hopeful. Concerned that a Renault main dealer did not have the wherewithall to give a better diagnosis than an error code.
Glad you appear to have found a trustable mechanic. Just hope the bill has been kept down !

After that story I think we all ought to go and check the nuts on our bell housings ! although I'm not sure about using loctite on them.

Fingers crossed.

Paul and Helen.


----------



## RoaminRog (Jun 14, 2017)

paulhelenwilko said:


> Rog and Chris,
> 
> At last everything sounds hopeful. Concerned that a Renault main dealer did not have the wherewithall to give a better diagnosis than an error code.
> Glad you appear to have found a trustable mechanic. Just hope the bill has been kept down !
> ...



Thanks for crossing your fingers Guys, every little helps!
I'm not suggesting the use of locktite on bell housings, the bolts securing the actuator to the gearbox were not even tightened, and could be removed using fingers only!
It was thought prudent to use a little loctite, in case they had vibrated loose. Should get the bill in the next couple of days, and then WE GONE!


----------



## RoaminRog (Jun 14, 2017)

stonedaddy said:


> Hell Roger, who would have thought you would still be having all this trouble. When you left Whitwell Station meet and the problems started. Well it looks like you are nearly there so all being well hope to see you on Orkney. Good luck.
> .... Tom ....



Thanks Tom. It does seem to have gone on forever. I think we have been vanless now for about nine weeks.
We are so used to looking at her through the front window, it seems strange looking at neighbours houses!
Hopefully, see you soon! Have a safe journey up there. R


----------



## carol (Jun 14, 2017)

Hi Rog and Chris, please can you let me know when I can uncross fingers and toes as it's proving quite difficult to sort the van for Orkney! X


----------



## RoaminRog (Jun 14, 2017)

carol said:


> Hi Rog and Chris, please can you let me know when I can uncross fingers and toes as it's proving quite difficult to sort the van for Orkney! X



Carol, you're an angel! You can uncross your fingers for a short while, if you need them. Just send good vibrations instead.
I'm sure it's working, because the news from the garage keeps getting better and better!
Looking forward to seeing the crowd again really soon! xx


----------



## RoaminRog (Jun 14, 2017)

Just popped over to the garage to see if there was any news about the master cylinder, yes it had arrived..... but it was the wrong one again!
Asked them to re-assemble it all, without replacing the m/c, just with a new slave cylinder and clutch plate, and we will see how we get on.
If need be, the master cylinder can always be replaced because it is external, and can be reached without dropping the box.
The clutch plate is a Valeo and the slave cylinder is LUK which (I'm told) comes with a lifetime warranty.
Hoping to be mobile and heading North sometime on Friday.


----------



## The laird (Jun 14, 2017)

RoaminRog said:


> Just popped over to the garage to see if there was any news about the master cylinder, yes it had arrived..... but it was the wrong one again!
> Asked them to re-assemble it all, without replacing the m/c, just with a new slave cylinder and clutch plate, and we will see how we get on.
> If need be, the master cylinder can always be replaced because it is external, and can be reached without dropping the box.
> The clutch plate is a Valeo and the slave cylinder is LUK which (I'm told) comes with a lifetime warranty.
> Hoping to be mobile and heading North sometime on Friday.



Still watching with interest roger think I've got finger cramps


----------



## RoaminRog (Jun 14, 2017)

The laird said:


> Still watching with interest roger think I've got finger cramps



Thanks Gordon, hang on in there. Should be mobile and Northbound on Friday. Not long to wait now!!


----------



## Ed on Toast (Jun 15, 2017)

Hi Roger and Chris,

I am glad this whole toil for you seems to be drawing to a close. I wish you a safe and speedy journey and look forward to seeing you both soon

Ed


----------



## RoaminRog (Jun 15, 2017)

Ed on Toast said:


> Hi Roger and Chris,
> 
> I am glad this whole toil for you seems to be drawing to a close. I wish you a safe and speedy journey and look forward to seeing you both soon
> 
> Ed



Thanks Ed, and the same to you too. We are starting to get excited now that an end is in sight!
We didn't know that there was a medical condition known as 'missing the crowd'!


----------



## izwozral (Jun 15, 2017)

Crazy isn't it, not having ones MH outside the house is terrible, yet for some, it wont be used for weeks on end.

It's been seven weeks now since we have used the MH but I still go inside it and tinker about and I have taken it for a drive on three occasions.
Yesterday, it got a wash and wax because we are off for a few days....yippeeeee!

Is there a word for MH love or fixation?

Good luck Rog, hope all goes well.


----------



## The laird (Jun 15, 2017)

izwozral said:


> Crazy isn't it, not having ones MH outside the house is terrible, yet for some, it wont be used for weeks on end.
> 
> It's been seven weeks now since we have used the MH but I still go inside it and tinker about and I have taken it for a drive on three occasions.
> Yesterday, it got a wash and wax because we are off for a few days....yippeeeee!
> ...



Folk who don't have a m/h don't get it they think we're all sad twits


----------



## andyjanet (Jun 15, 2017)

The laird said:


> Folk who don't have a m/h don't get it they think we're all sad twits



I don't have a Motorhome but I don't think your a sad twit
Sold mine and trying to find a new one, I think I need to buy a Motorhome to take away the stress of looking for another Motorhome, we have weeds growing where the tyres used to be


----------



## RoaminRog (Jun 15, 2017)

Cheers David. Good Luck and Safe Travels!


----------



## RoaminRog (Jun 16, 2017)

Well try as we may, it seems that we have failed at the last hurdle.
The Renault Clip Programme that we have is only for vehicles registered before July 2006.
My van was registered Oct 2006 and the Clip does not recognise the chasis number.
It is impossible to bleed the clutch manually, it must be done electronically, via the computer and until the clutch can be bled, the clutch/gearbox cannot be reprogrammed.
The correct? programme has been despatched, and should arrive Sat morning, and we will have to see what happens then.
As things are at the moment, Orkney is looking very unlikely.


----------



## The laird (Jun 16, 2017)

RoaminRog said:


> Well try as we may, it seems that we have failed at the last hurdle.
> The Renault Clip Programme that we have is only for vehicles registered before July 2006.
> My van was registered Oct 2006 and the Clip does not recognise the chasis number.
> It is impossible to bleed the clutch manually, it must be done electronically, via the computer and until the clutch can be bled, the clutch/gearbox cannot be reprogrammed.
> ...



Sorry to hear this mate!


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Jun 16, 2017)

RoaminRog said:


> Well try as we may, it seems that we have failed at the last hurdle.
> The Renault Clip Programme that we have is only for vehicles registered before July 2006.
> My van was registered Oct 2006 and the Clip does not recognise the chasis number.
> It is impossible to bleed the clutch manually, it must be done electronically, via the computer and until the clutch can be bled, the clutch/gearbox cannot be reprogrammed.
> ...



Bugger!


----------



## Robmac (Jun 16, 2017)

Bad news Rog.

Sorry to hear this mate.


----------



## bmc (Jun 16, 2017)

What a bummer......not what I wanted to hear Roger, keeping fingers crossed you can still make it.


----------



## Pauljenny (Jun 16, 2017)

Our commiserations, Roger. We've been there.
I know this could be stating the bleedin' obvious, have you tried the  online Renault owners forum/ fora?

It still sounds like a silly little fault,hiding somewhere.


----------



## RoaminRog (Jun 16, 2017)

Thanks David, that looks very interesting!
I'll take it along to the garage in the morning, and see if they can sort something out.
The can clip that we have clearly says 'Do not connect to the internet' and being a dinosaur, I didn't know it was possible to download anything such as this.


----------



## RoaminRog (Jun 26, 2017)

Well, we have been feeling very down lately, mainly because although all the mechanical work had been done, there didn't appear to be anybody who was capable of programming the clutch.
We had it booked in to a main stealers tomorrow, and they were going to connect up to Renault France to bleed the clutch and set the clearance.
Imagine my surprise this afternoon, sitting in the garden, my phone pinged and it was my vehicle tracker telling me that our van was heading southbound on the A11 at a fair rate of knots! Sure enough, on checking with the garage, they have managed to fix it themselves using computer software for a Vauxhall Movano which shares the same gearbox etc. and they were road-testing it.
The MOT is booked for tomorrow afternoon, so with a little bit of luck we should be getting 'Mimi' back around teatime tomorrow!
Many thanks to everyone who had their fingers crossed and sent good vibrations, we have been broken down for eleven weeks now but it seems you have all worked your magic in the end. :dance::dance:

Best wishes, Rog and Chris.


----------



## The laird (Jun 26, 2017)

*Happy days*

Great news roger very pleased for you guys ,all the best mate 
Regards Gordon


----------



## GinaRon (Jun 26, 2017)

Wonderful to hear, really pleased for you and Chris look forward to seeing you both at some time:camper::cheers:


----------



## Annabella (Jun 26, 2017)

Congratulations Rog & Chris, best anniversary present ever. Will be good to see you back on the road. 

Ann & Rae


----------



## 2cv (Jun 26, 2017)

Really pleased to hear you'll be back roamin soon.


----------



## Stanski (Jun 26, 2017)

what a saga. Good luck for future journeys


----------



## andromeda (Jun 26, 2017)

Be great see you back on the road


----------



## RoaminRog (Jun 27, 2017)

Thanks folks, just to confirm that Mimi passed the MOT with flying colours, and is safely parked on our front drive...... until tomorrow! The fridge is cooling, the water tank is full and in the morning we will decide whether to turn left or right at the end of the road!
It seems that our gearbox and Quickshift were designed by Vauxhall and sold to Renault soon after. The dedicated Renault software could not recognise our vehicle but as soon as the Vauxhall software was offered, it lapped it up and programmed itself!
Thanks for all your support and encouragement, see you all soon!
R & C.


----------



## campervanannie (Jun 27, 2017)

Great news Rog. XX


----------



## The laird (Jun 27, 2017)

Good news happy for you after a long drawn out saga rog,safe motoring to you all and enjoy
Regards Gordom


----------



## paulhelenwilko (Jun 28, 2017)

Rog and Chris, 
Good news ! Happy travels see you soon.

Paul and Helen


----------



## yorkslass (Jun 28, 2017)

So glad your finally sorted. I can't imagine how frustrated you must have felt.The trouble is,, even when everything's sorted, it leaves you feeling twitchy for a while. Fingers crossed. Xx


----------



## molly 2 (Jun 28, 2017)

Good news at last Mr Romin, sorry we both missed Orkney,


----------



## RoaminRog (Jun 28, 2017)

molly 2 said:


> Good news at last Mr Romin, sorry we both missed Orkney,



We're sorry to have missed the 'adventure' as well Baz, but feeling much better now that the old girl is back where she belongs.
What's the news with Chris' ankle, I heard that she was on the mend, but something like an ankle normally takes ages.
Wish her a speedy recovery from us, with a big hug!


----------



## molly 2 (Jun 28, 2017)

Hopefully pot Is coming off in 3 weeks finger crossed  bazz


----------



## Pauljenny (Jun 28, 2017)

Good news ,Rog.
I'll bear in mind the Vauxhall connection.
Just had ours serviced by non main dealer  and on 36000 miles, the service interval warning is showing.
Bet he couldn't find the software on Renault, to turn it off.
Grrrr!
Hope all goes smoothly for you,now.


----------



## AllanD (Jun 28, 2017)

Pauljenny said:


> Good news ,Rog.
> I'll bear in mind the Vauxhall connection.
> Just had ours serviced by non main dealer  and on 36000 miles, the service interval warning is showing.
> Bet he couldn't find the software on Renault, to turn it off.
> ...



Try googling it (sorry if that's a bit of an obvious shout), a lot of service warning resets are done by a combination of dashboard button presses in conjunction with turning the ignition o at the right stage etc.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jun 28, 2017)

Pauljenny said:


> Good news ,Rog.
> I'll bear in mind the Vauxhall connection.
> Just had ours serviced by non main dealer  and on 36000 miles, the service interval warning is showing.
> Bet he couldn't find the software on Renault, to turn it off.
> ...





Renault fixed service reset:

1, Start with key in but Ignition OFF.

2, Press and hold both buttons on the instrument cluster.

3, Turn Ignition ON.

4, Keep holding both buttons until the display changes from "InSP" flashing, to "- - - -"

5, Release the buttons.

6, Turn Ignition OFF.

7, Turn Ignition back ON to confirm.


----------



## Ed on Toast (Jun 29, 2017)

Rog & Chris,

So glad you have finally been able to get things sorted and looking forward to seeing you both soon

Ed


----------



## Pauljenny (Jun 29, 2017)

Don't want hijack this thread, but this could could come in handy, Rog.
Thanks Wooie and Alan, for the info. 

Tried Wooies advice,   alas it didn't work  for me.

Alan was on the nail.
Reset service light indicator Renault Trafic – Reset service light, reset oil life, maintenance light reset  worked after a couple of attempts and some swearing.
If all else fails, the service garage will hook it up to the computer, tomorrow.
:cheers:


----------



## bmc (Jun 29, 2017)

It's been a long frustrating road for you guys, just so pleased you finally got it sorted.

Now........get ROAMIN again !!!


----------



## RoaminRog (Jun 29, 2017)

We've just got back Bill, we had to give her a road test so we decided to pop up to our favourite pub, the Dressers Arms at Wheelton Lancs, and celebrate!
She didn't miss a beat and pulled like a train all the way!
Really grateful for all the support and encouragement we received on here, and we raised a glass to to you all!
Only got back a couple of hours ago, and I think we will sleep well tonight!


----------



## StreetSleeper (Jun 29, 2017)

Congratulations to you both. It's been a hard shift but, hopefully, you can now reap the benefits.

Rae & Ann


----------



## bmc (Jun 30, 2017)

RoaminRog said:


> We've just got back Bill, we had to give her a road test so we decided to pop up to our favourite pub, the Dressers Arms at Wheelton Lancs, and celebrate!



Bloody hell Rog..........that's a long way to go for a beer !!

What's the big attraction ?    It's only 45mins from me, so I may go have a look.


----------



## RoaminRog (Jun 30, 2017)

bmc said:


> Bloody hell Rog..........that's a long way to go for a beer !!
> 
> What's the big attraction ?    It's only 45mins from me, so I may go have a look.



Very pleasant service, very good beer and sensibly priced tasty food. Oh and nearly forgot, they are very happy for us to park over in the car park.
We have relatives in Euxton, just across the M61, and we enjoy catching up with them as well.
Well worth a visit Bill.


----------



## Deleted member 58274 (Jun 30, 2017)

*Dressers*

We like the Dressers Arms....never the same though after they had to re-build following the fire.
Retains all the good attributes as before, beer, food n service.."Maja


----------



## RoaminRog (Jun 30, 2017)

maja07 said:


> We like the Dressers Arms....never the same though after they had to re-build following the fire.
> Retains all the good attributes as before, beer, food n service.."Maja



Quite agree Maja, but since the re-build we find it lighter and brighter, cleaner and a more accessible bar. So in general we like it more now than before the fire. Would definitely recommend.


----------



## Deleted member 58274 (Jun 30, 2017)

Yeah Rog, quite agree....for all you out there it's a great place to visit if in the area....have a walk around Rivington Pike....then drive past the reservoirs and call in for lunch....Maja


----------



## RoaminRog (Jul 13, 2017)

Hopefully this will be the last post on this thread, the van has been driveable for a couple of weeks now, but only in manual.
The glow plug light has been showing on the dashboard, and today they found a relay that needed changing. There was no problem with the actual glow plugs, but because the light was showing it would not let me select automatic mode.
The relay has been changed now and I have a full semi-automatic gearbox back again, with no warning lights showing.
Thought it worth changing the cam belt as well today, as I can't find any paperwork in the service history, to tell me when it was last done. Mind you, it doesn't help when most of the history is in French or Spanish.
It feels so great to be officially 'back on the road'. Thanks everyone!


----------



## carol (Jul 13, 2017)

Well it's not the last post because I'm here saying thank goodness it's sorted and great to have you back on the road again!


----------



## Lee (Jul 13, 2017)

I think that everyone should come on and welcome you back into the fold.
Wil this be the last post?:lol-049:


----------



## Caz (Jul 13, 2017)

So pleased to hear Mimi is finally sorted out and you are roamin' again.


----------



## The laird (Jul 13, 2017)

Great bl - - dy news at last roger!!!welcome back into the fold!!!:goodluck


----------



## GinaRon (Jul 13, 2017)

Really happy you and Chris are back on the road.  Take care and happy travelling  :wave:


----------



## carol (Jul 13, 2017)

GinaRon said:


> Really happy you and Chris are back on the road.  Take care and happy travelling  :wave:



Are you getting back on the road GinaRon?


----------

